
The Ransomware Superhero of Normal, Illinois - DrunkOnPower
https://www.propublica.org/article/the-ransomware-superhero-of-normal-illinois
======
DrunkOnPower
Amazing this guy (and others) helping desperate people without compensation
while he struggles financially. Seems the computer security industry and
software vendors could be doing more.

~~~
lonelappde
He perhaps could get a job with them but remote work still isn't largely
available, and Normal Ill isn't a big tech city.

